# Netgear Powerline AV+200 XAVB1501



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

Used these to network my tivos in different rooms. Someone else might find them useful for the same thing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281180576479

also, here's my tivo for sale on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281179322848?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you wanna take the network adapters off eBay and sell them to me directly I'll give you $25 for them right now. (save yourself the eBay fees) I have the exact same set and could use another one to extend to another room. 

If not I'll bid and see how it goes.

Edit: Was referring to the Network adapters not the TiVo. Glossed over the fact that you had two links.  Wording corrected for clarity


----------



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> If you wanna take the network adapters off eBay and sell them to me directly I'll give you $25 for them right now. (save yourself the eBay fees) I have the exact same set and could use another one to extend to another room.
> 
> If not I'll bid and see how it goes.
> 
> Edit: Was referring to the Network adapters not the TiVo. Glossed over the fact that you had two links.  Wording corrected for clarity


I think 25 is a little to low as i've seen them going for 45 on ebay, especially if i have to pay shipping. and i have a bunch of watchers on ebay.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How about we meet in the middle for $35?


----------



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

i'll do 35, pm me


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PM sent


----------

